
A list of all known ResearchKit applications - shazino
http://blog.shazino.com/articles/science/researchkit-list-apps/
======
sunnynagra
I helped build mTECH if anyone has any questions.

------
voisin
All based only in the US App Store. Is this a coincidence or is ResearchKit
not available abroad?

~~~
shazino
Not exactly. One from Japan, one from China, one from Germany, and one from
France.

Medical studies are often limited to a particular country, for regulatory
reasons. So most ResearchKit apps choose to restrict their App Store availably
(and ask for a confirmation during the setup process)

